# Enrichment for a new cage... need opinions.



## hogmother (Nov 16, 2008)

I am getting Priscilla a new, larger cage, with 2.5 x more room than her last home. I'm dividing it into 2 'floors' (I know about fencing off ramps, etc) with the bottom floor being quite dark, like a basement, and the top floor being normally lit. 

With all this newfound space I find myself looking for enrichment objects to put in her new home. She's not a player. She doesn't enjoy balls, toilet rolls, or mealworms. Any of the things I have read a hedgehog is supposed to like, she doesn't. It's understandably a little tricky then, to find something she will use besides her wheel. 

I was thinking about buying a shoebox-sized plastic tub and filling it with soil so she could root and dig, as these are two things she actually DOES seem to enjoy. However I was wondering if this is a good idea, I've never read or heard about someone doing this before and I want to make sure it's safe. My concerns would be how often to change the soil and the potential for pathogens to come into her home through the soil. I was thinking I might try putting mealworms in there so she could 'hunt'. I just feel like she has a very sterile existence with blankets and liners and plastic wheels and would love to give her something pandering to her natural instincts.

Any advice on whether I should go ahead with this would be really appreciated. I always know the people on this forum are full of experience and opinion on practically everything hog-related. x


----------

